# Mit NetBeans .war-Datei erzeugen



## aschunk (28. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich bekomme unter NetBeans beim starten der Webanwendung die Meldung "The module could not be deployed". 

Der Grund scheint ein nicht vorhandes war File zu sein. 

Wie bekomme ich unter NetBeans ein war File erzeugt?


----------



## gman (28. Sep 2010)

Hi,

normalerweise reicht es aus "Umschalt+F11" zu drücken (Clean & Build). Kannst auch in den "dist"-Ordner
des Projektes schauen, ob die WAR-Datei wirklich nicht da ist.


----------



## aschunk (29. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

wenn ich das mache bekomme ich die folgende Fehlermeldung:

NetBeans kann die folgende Datei nicht löschen: 

\WebApplication1\build\web\WEB-INF\lib\antlr-2.7.2.jar
BUILD FAILED (total time: 3 minutes 5 seconds)


----------



## MarcB (29. Sep 2010)

Dann ist es noch irgendwo deployt.

Stopp mal den Server und versuchs nochmal.


----------

